# أحكام المحاكم الأجنبية Decisions of Foreign Courts > أحكام المحكمة العليا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية > Decisions of The Supreme Court of The United States >  Leckrone v. Ohio Dept. of Transp. (Ohio 2008)

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
BETH A. LECKRONE 

Defendants 



Plaintiff 

Case No. 2008-06857-AD 

v. 
Deputy Clerk Daniel R. Borchert 

OHIO DEPARTMENT OF 

TRANSPORTATION, et al. 
ENTRY OF DISMISSAL 



- 1 - 



[Cite as Leckrone v. Ohio Dept. of Transp., 2008-Ohio-7127.] 





- 2 - 



[Cite as Leckrone v. Ohio Dept. of Transp., 2008-Ohio-7127.] 



On June 5, 2008, plaintiff, Beth A. Leckrone, filed a complaint against defendant, Department of Transportation. Plaintiff alleges on March 7, 2008, her mailbox was damaged by defendant's snowplow. Plaintiff seeks damages in the amount of $75.00, as the result of the negligence by defendant's agent. Plaintiff submitted the filing fee. 
On October 14, 2008, defendant filed a notice of voluntary dismissal. 
Attached to the notice was a letter from plaintiff which in pertinent part stated: 

"I have decided not to pursue the mailbox claim at this time." 

Defendant's notice of dismissal is GRANTED. Plaintiff's case is DISMISSED without prejudice. The court shal absorb the court costs of this case. 







____________________ 



DANIEL R. 
BORCHERT 

Deputy Clerk 

Entry cc: Beth A. Leckrone 

Thomas P. Pannett 9021 W. Easton Road 

Department of Transportation West Salem, Ohio 44287 

1980 West Broad Street 

Columbus, Ohio 
43223 Office of Risk Management Attn: Cindy Kelly 4200 Surface Road Columbus, Ohio 43228-1395 DRB/laa 12/4 Filed 12/24/08 Sent to S.C. reporter 3/13/
[/align]

----------

